# Liệu pháp mùi hương và làm đẹp với tinh dầu thiên nhiên



## mai lan (2/6/18)

Cùng chúng tôi tìm hiểu nguồn gốc, công năng và cách sử dụng tinh dầu thiên nhiên nhé!

Tinh dầu thiên nhiên thường được sử dụng trong Aromatherapy – một biện pháp phòng chống bệnh tật và làm đẹp bằng tinh dầu thiên nhiên. Bằng hương thơm hoặc các liệu trình massage tinh dầu trực tiếp lên da, phương pháp này có thể giúp giảm đau, căng thẳng, hạ huyết áp, chống mất ngủ, giảm rụng tóc, giảm các bệnh về da và làm đẹp da.

Anne Murray, chuyên gia trị liệu mùi hương của Aromatherapy Associates chia sẻ một số kiến thức cần biết về hiệu quả và cách sử dụng tinh dầu này.

*TINH DẦU LÀ GÌ?*
Tinh dầu thiên nhiên được chiết xuất từ thực vật có mùi thơm và dễ bay hơi. Các nguyên liệu thực vật được dùng làm tinh dầu có thể là hoa, lá, rễ, gỗ, nhựa, chồi và quả mọng. Chúng là dược chất cực kỳ cô đặc. Vì thế, cần rất nhiều kilogram nguyên liệu thực vật để có thể tạo ra chỉ 1ml tinh dầu. Ví dụ, 20 kg cánh hoa hồng là nguyên liệu sản xuất của đúng một giọt tinh dầu hoa hồng quý giá.

_

_
_Ảnh: Natural Living Ideas_
​*PHÂN BIỆT TINH DẦU CHẤT LƯỢNG TỐT*
Nếu bạn muốn mua tinh dầu nguyên chất, hãy đến những nơi chuyên cung cấp hương liệu. Một cách dễ dàng để xác định một nhà cung cấp chất lượng là xem xét mức giá của các sản phẩm. Ví dụ, do nắng suất thấp như trên, tinh dầu hoa hồng nên đắt hơn tinh dầu chanh rất nhiều.

Những loại tinh dầu cao cấp và đắt tiền như hoa hồng, hoa nhài hoặc hoa cam nên được để nguyên chất khi bán, không nên được pha loãng trong dầu nền (dầu pha vào tinh dầu khi massage để tinh dầu thấm vào da tốt hơn) – trừ khi bạn thích sản phẩm đã được pha.

_

_
_Ảnh: Getty Images_​
Tinh dầu thiên nhiên phải được chứa trong chai thủy tinh tối màu.  Bạn không nên mua dầu trong hộp nhựa, vì các loại tinh dầu có thể làm một số chất dẻo tan chảy, dẫn đến nhiễm độc. Cùng vì vậy, tốt hơn hết nên tránh các chai nhỏ giọt có nắp quá mềm.

Bạn nên cẩn thận với các loại dầu được bán với nhãn ‘natural identical’, ‘fragrance’ và ‘perfume’, vì chúng thường là hương liệu hóa chất tổng hợp. Một số công ty sử dụng các thuật ngữ như “therapeutic” hoặc “aromatherapy”, và đây hoàn toàn là những thuật ngữ phục vụ mục đích marketing, vì hầu hết các nước không có cơ quan kiểm định chất lượng tinh dầu.

_

_
_Ảnh: Shutterstock_​
Một nhà cung cấp tốt sẽ liệt kê tên Latin của các loài thực vật được sử dụng làm nguyên liệu, cùng với nước xuất xứ và phương pháp khai thác trên nhãn sản phẩm.

Khi bạn quen hơn với các loại tinh dầu, khứu giác sẽ phát triển và bạn có thể phân biệt được các loại dầu có chất lượng tốt thông qua mùi hương. Trước khi đạt được khả năng này, bạn nên nói chuyện với người bán hàng và tìm hiểu nguồn gốc của tinh dầu trước khi đặt hàng.

_

_
_Ảnh: Shutterstock_​
*CÁCH LƯU TRỮ TINH DẦU NGUYÊN CHẤT*
Hãy cất giữ tinh dầu thiên nhiên ở nơi tối, mát mẻ và sử dụng trong khoảng thời gian trước hạn sử dụng. Các loại tinh dầu cũ, bị oxy hóa có nhiều khả năng làm kích ứng da.

*TINH DẦU THIÊN NHIÊN TRONG LIỆU PHÁP MÙI HƯƠNG*
Vì hầu hết các loại tinh dầu đều vô cùng đậm đặc, khi massage cơ thể hoặc massage mặt, chuyên gia sẽ dùng tinh dầu được pha vào một hoặc nhiều loại dầu nền. Tinh dầu có thể được kết hợp với các loại kem, gel và kem dưỡng da, nhưng các thành phần trong sản phẩm dưỡng da vẫn phải đảm bảo hiệu quả của tinh dầu. Chúng cũng có thể được sử dụng trong máy khuếch tán tinh dầu làm thơm phòng, hoặc kết hợp và dầu tắm, dầu gội đầu, xà phòng, nến và các sản phẩm khác phù hợp.

_

_
_Ảnh: Shutterstock_​
*KẾT HỢP TINH DẦU THIÊN NHIÊN VÀO QUY TRÌNH LÀM ĐẸP*
Tắm hương liệu vào buổi sáng là một cách tuyệt vời để đánh thức tâm trí và cơ thể của bạn. Bạn cũng có thể hít tinh dầu nhỏ trên một tờ giấy mềm trên đường đi làm vào buổi sáng.

Vào những lúc căng thẳng, hãy dành một chút thời gian hít một giọt hương trầm (frankincense) để bình tĩnh lại, thả lỏng vai và bụng với từng hơi thở. Thắp một ngọn nến thơm khi ở nhà một mình và tận hưởng khoảnh khắc yên tĩnh sau một ngày bận rộn. Bên cạnh đó, ngâm mình trong bồn tắm trước khi đi ngủ để thư giãn cơ thể và tâm trí, chắc chắn bạn sẽ có một giấc ngủ thật ngon.

_

_
_Ảnh: Shutterstock_​
*HƯƠNG TINH DẦU PHÙ HỢP CHO TỪNG MỤC ĐÍCH*

*Thư giãn*
Oải hương (lavender) là loại tinh dầu có tác dụng thư giãn phổ biến nhất. Mùi oải hương có thể được pha với các loại dầu hoa như tinh dầu ngọc lan Tây (ylangylang) và lá chanh (petitgrain) để giảm căng thẳng. Để thư giãn cơ bắp, bạn nên trộn tinh dầu oải hương với dầu gừng ấm (warm ginger).

_

_
_Ảnh: Getty Images_​
*Ngủ ngon*
Các loại tinh dầu thực sự hiệu quả với chứng mất ngủ là tinh dầu cỏ vetivert – loại cỏ nhiệt đới cay nổi tiếng với việc giúp tâm trí bạn đi vào trạng thải nghỉ ngơi. Tinh dầu này hòa quyện tuyệt vời với tinh dầu gỗ đàn hương và hoa cúc.

*Hệ thống miễn dịch*
Dầu tràm trà (tea tree) là một loại dầu kháng khuẩn và kháng vi-rút rất hiệu quả. Nếu không thích mùi hương này, bạn có thể làm át nó đi bằng cách trộn với dầu bạch đàn (eucalyptus), bạc hà (peppermint) – cả hai đều có thể có lợi cho hệ miễn dịch. Những loại dầu này có tác dụng mạnh, vì vậy bạn nên hít hoặc xông hơi thay vì thoa trực tiếp trên da trừ khi chúng được điều chế thành sản phẩm dùng cho da.

_

_
_Ảnh: Shutterstock_​
*Năng lượng*
Tinh dầu cam quýt (citrus) có tác dụng đem lại năng lượng cho bạn. Nhóm tinh dầu này hòa quyện với tinh dầu anh thảo (rosemary) làm đầu óc và cơ thể bạn vô cùng tỉnh táo.

*Làm sạch*
Dầu đỗ tùng (Juniper berry) hỗ trợ giải độc nhờ tác dụng lợi tiểu. Bên cạnh đó, tinh dầu thông (pine) có tác dụng làm sạch xoang.

_

_
_Ảnh: Quả đỗ tùng (essentialoilanctuary)_
​*Cân bằng*
Tinh dầu phong lữ (geranium) có tác dụng cân bằng của tâm trí và cảm xúc, khi trộn với tinh dầu hương trầm (frankincense) sẽ mang lại cảm giác hài hòa.

*Chăm sóc da*
Các loại tinh dầu điều chỉnh chức năng của da và phù hợp với tất cả các loại da. Cách đơn giản nhất để sử dụng chúng là massage mặt nhẹ nhàng với tinh dầu mỗi ngày một lần. Chọn một dầu nền phù hợp với loại da của bạn và tận hưởng hương thơm thư giãn khi tinh dầu làm đẹp làn da bạn.

__
_Ảnh: Shutterstock_​
Các loại dầu dùng chăm sóc da phổ biến là tinh dầu hoa oải hương với tác dụng chữa sẹo, ngọc lan Tây cân bằng bã nhờn, phong lữ nhẹ nhàng kích thích, hoa cúc làm dịu da, và hoa hồng – phù hợp với mọi loại da vì dầu hoa hồng giúp lưu thông máu, tạo vẻ hồng hào cho làn da.

Hầu hết các loại da đều thích nghi tốt với tinh dầu. Rất hiếm trường hợp da phản ứng khi các loại dầu chất lượng cao được pha chế đúng cách. Tuy nhiên, bạn nên thử sản phẩm ở một vùng da nhỏ trước nếu bạn sở hữu làn da nhạy cảm.

_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

